# UPDATE Serrasalmus ID please!



## z0ne (Oct 20, 2009)

As you can see, I can't really get close to the sucker today without him zipping around the tank.










---
Edit:

After some Google'ing, I've narrowed it down to these:

" Serrasalmus rhombeus Black Diamond Araguaia"
http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Galleri...%20Araguaia.htm

or

"Serrasalmus compressus"
http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Galleri...0compressus.htm

I really can't tell that much of a difference between these two reference photos... Any other help?


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

You need to get a better pic so we can I D him.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

definitely need a better pic


----------



## z0ne (Oct 20, 2009)

Video didn't help? I'll do my best with a pic


----------



## z0ne (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, I *know* there's crap on the filter. It's coming off in a matter of hours. And, as you can see, he's tilted to the side (again) as soon as I approach the tank. Talk about skittish.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

try turning all the lights in the room off and then sit motionless in front of the tank, that might help to get a better pic of him


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Really hard to tell...even with the video...Joey is right lights out and sit still and quiet for a while.


----------



## z0ne (Oct 20, 2009)

Yes, the glass is dirty. And, this is what I was talking about in my previous thread about the fish swimming motionless tail-up.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Getting better but you still need to get some closer and clearer shots.


----------



## z0ne (Oct 20, 2009)

AHHHHH the second I put my phone up ~2" from the glass, the fish darts away. If you'd have to put your money on it, right now, would you say rhombeus or compressus? (judging by the reference photos in the first post)

My money is on this: http://www.amazon-exotic-import.de/Galleri...20Tocantins.htm


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

You will never be able to determine that unless you know it's collection point.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I would say sanchezi


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Dude, you're still trying to figure out what species you have, however you're using terms like "Tocantins" and "araguaia".
Do yourself a favour and cut that crap: telling what river the fish is from is useless unless you know exactly where the fish is caught.

First decide what species it is. Right now you doubt it being a rhombeus or compressus, not what river he's from.

Btw I'd say rhombeus.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Lucien said:


> Dude, you're still trying to figure out what species you have, however you're using terms like "Tocantins" and "araguaia".
> Do yourself a favour and cut that crap: telling what river the fish is from is useless unless you know exactly where the fish is caught.
> 
> First decide what species it is. Right now you doubt it being a rhombeus or compressus, not what river he's from.
> ...


i could be wrong, but i don't think he's getting wrapped up in collection point, i think he was just matching his fish up to pics that he found on the web and those are the names that they gave.

those pics are getting better, i'd still like to see a bit clearer shots before i could say for sure, but it could be a rhom or sanchezi, right now i'm leaning a bit more towards sanchezi.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Lucien said:


> Dude, you're still trying to figure out what species you have, however you're using terms like "Tocantins" and "araguaia".
> Do yourself a favour and cut that crap: telling what river the fish is from is useless unless you know exactly where the fish is caught.
> 
> First decide what species it is. Right now you doubt it being a rhombeus or compressus, not what river he's from.
> ...


Chiilax the dude may be new to the hobby!


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Ja said:


> Dude, you're still trying to figure out what species you have, however you're using terms like "Tocantins" and "araguaia".
> Do yourself a favour and cut that crap: telling what river the fish is from is useless unless you know exactly where the fish is caught.
> 
> First decide what species it is. Right now you doubt it being a rhombeus or compressus, not what river he's from.
> ...


Chiilax the dude may be new to the hobby!
[/quote]

That's why I warn him from the very beginning to stay focussed on the species, and leave every additional naming behind.
was not meant in an offensive way, I was just naming it what it is : crap.

And please do not take those id's on amazon-exotic-import too serious, lots of those fishes are labelled wrong. Don't rely on them. To him, it's just a way to make more $ for them. And I'm not stating every dealer is acting like that (so no one needs to get offended over here







).
But amazon-exotic-import is a special one... he claims Guama rhoms to be the most rare, but it's the most sold one on his list. It's álways available. Another one is this "Fire belly black piranha"  of him.

But in short : don't rely too much on any additional names, just stay focussed on the species. The rest is mostly crap, especially if used by salesmen. (Again: no offense to anyone but amazon exotic). Compare the id-ing of George and Pedro to the ones amazon-exotic is using and you'll see my point in this)


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

leaning towards sanchezi. rhom is a possibility.


----------



## z0ne (Oct 20, 2009)

Ja said:


> You will never be able to determine that unless you know it's collection point.


Ahhhh gotcha. I'm just trying to figure out what species I've got. It was sold as a rhombeus and I wanted to make sure that that's still true.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

could be a rhom, but dont be surprized if it turns out to be a dirty sanchez.


----------



## fury (Nov 30, 2003)

nice looking fish whatever it is


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

You guys are hilarious.







S. rhombeus.


----------



## z0ne (Oct 20, 2009)

hastatus said:


> You guys are hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks for the fish compliment, btw


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Nice! Thanks for the fish compliment, btw


Your welcome. For the next act, lets see how many "what kind of rhom is this?" we get.


----------

